# Calibration problem..



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey all.. Excuse the long post, but I wanted to give you as much detail as possible to help solve a problem I have..

I have just built a music (multimedia) studio at my house, and I've run into a snag with the testing. My measurement chain is an ECM8000 Mic (on stand pointed up at nose height) going to a great river mic pre, then into my Audiophile 1814 soundcard (right channel) connected via firewire to a Powermac Pro Quad Core, with REW running and then out to my ADAM S3A studio monitor speakers. I also have the loopback cable running out the left of my M-Audio, and into the left input. The right output has a splitter cable connected to my ADAM speakers. I'm at the "calibrating the soundcard" part of testing and cannot get REW to show an input level. I have the 1khz tone going out no probs, as well as coming back in (I can see it on my M-Audio mixer level meters..) but I'm getting nothing on the REW input meters. I've tried alot of things to no avail, including messing with the OSX sound settings, so any help appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I have to admit, you've confused me.

You have two soundcards that you want to use at the same time with REW? (Audiophile 1814 soundcard and an M-Audio).

You must use the same card that you calibrate as the one to connect the line-in and line-out of the mic and speakers.

It also must be the default soundcard. If you use the M-Audio, you would need to go into the Mac sound preferences and make sure its the default input. Then you calibrate it and then you use that card for the mic etc...

We have also had quite afew problems with people using Macs and firewire. I also understand that there is a Java bug with the PowerPC Macs that doesn't allow REW to work properly.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry Bruce..They're the one card. It's full name is "M-Audio Audiophile 1814". I'm also getting the "no input mixers available" message on startup. I've tried setting it to 44.1 khz but still not working.

Edit.. Maybe I should go with my Macbook Pro laptop and use the standard Mac ins/outs. Anyone tried this?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Maybe I should go with my Macbook Pro laptop and use the standard Mac ins/outs. Anyone tried this?


Yes, I believe the Macbook Pro works fine with the internal soundcard as it has line-in and line-out capabilities.

Easy to check, just plug a loopback cable from line-out to line-in and see if it passes the soundcard calibration setup. If it produces a proper soundcard cal file, then do a measure on the loopback cable itself, and it should return a flat line showing that all is good. Then remove the loopback cable and hook up your mic and connect to the amp/speakers.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks Bruce..

It's night over here in Australia so I'll pick up the adaptors I need tomorrow and continue the testing then. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

